# Best wood filler for exterior?



## Metzger

I'm wondering what everyone uses to fill holes and patch on previously painted exterior wood. I don't remember the name of the product that I used on some window trim, but after a few days I noticed the spots started to crack and split through the 2 coats of satin paint. In a perfect world, I would prefer something that can sand easily. Let me know what you guys & gals are using these days. Thanks..


----------



## drums4jay

I'd like to hear what others have to say as well. As for me, the best stuff I"ve found is MH Ready Patch. It's easy to apply and form, if needed. Just keep your fills tight...thick areas are difficult to sand.


----------



## caulktheline

Ready Patch is pretty good stuff, but it does a lot of shrinking. I've taken on a preference for that light weight, creamy Shrink-Free Spackling Paste from SW. It's easy to work with, wipes fairly smooth, and sands super easy. If it's a big enough chunk that needs to be filled, I'll slap it with primer and go for the Bondo. You'll need your Makita disc sander to take that back to flush though.


----------



## doctors11

Recently I've used this Elmer's Probond on two different jobs. The first was a teak park bench a customer wanted restored that had a small rotted area. The second was filling knot holes in cedar. Both times the project was to be stained, the bench with Cabot's Australian Timber oil, and the second with BM's Arborcoat Transparent Teak with the clearcoat.

The regular Elmer's can't be stained, only painted, and it can't be power sanded. This Probond took the stain pretty well, you can still see the patches but they're not very noticable, and they sanded easily with a 5" random orbit sander.


----------



## straight_lines




----------



## kdpaint

Crawford's is the bomb.:notworthy: If I need it ready that day the Elmer's Probond is good stuff.


----------



## straight_lines

Or you can add whitner to the crawfords.


----------



## TJ Paint

straight_lines said:


> Or you can add whitner to the crawfords.


I know what that stuff is


----------



## kdpaint

whiting, or ezsand in a pinch....


----------



## Builtmany

I like Bondo Home Fix because it's rock hard in 10 minutes or less and I can hit it with my sander. It is also totally unaffected by water. The stuff literally lasts and lasts


----------



## mudbone

2 part epoxy putty is good stuff as long as you can keep it out of reach of squirrels.cut out some rotted sections of door jambs and bottoms of trim areas and rebuilt them and they looked great after prime and painting.Few months down the road Ho calls I went out and the squirrels had chewed out every bit of it in the places i had repaired.Called main co. and they said they never heard of this ever happening before andtheir solution was to send me more squirrels food.Something in it attracts varmits.


----------



## caulktheline

mudbone said:


> 2 part epoxy putty is good stuff as long as you can keep it out of reach of squirrels.cut out some rotted sections of door jambs and bottoms of trim areas and rebuilt them and they looked great after prime and painting.Few months down the road Ho calls I went out and the squirrels had chewed out every bit of it in the places i had repaired.Called main co. and they said they never heard of this ever happening before andtheir solution was to send me more squirrels food.Something in it attracts varmits.


Wow that's nuts. :whistling2: That epox 50/50 mix is some sweet stuff. Used it to fill a bunch of doors after removing antique hardware.


----------

